# First Century......on a cyclocross bike!



## rockpicker (Aug 16, 2008)

Did my first ever century today with 4 other riders. Consisted of 45+ miles of gravel logging roads and woods double track and 55+ miles of asphalt headwind and hills .

In all I completed 102.7 miles in exactly 6 hours of pedal time with an average speed of 16.1 mph. Total elevation of climbing was 5870'. I ate 1/2 Clif Blox package every hour, 2 Nutri-Grain Bars, 1 Payday bar and a package of Beef Jerky. 6 litres of Gatorade/Water mix.

I learned that Chamois butter is my friend and the 60-80mile stretch was the worst. Longest ride to this point has been 58 miles a few weeks ago. Twice I developed Hamstring cramps, the latter quote badly and had to get off the bike and walk it off. the sides of my palms are sore from the washboard road pounding them, the shoulder/collarbone I broke 10 years ago throbs a bit, and wiped upper legs. Love it!

It was a beautiful Maine fall day and the added work of the gravel made the challenge alot more fun. Looking to do the same loop again before snowfall. Thanks for sharing your stories so I was able to go into this properly prepared!

Matt


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice job Matt where did you ride in Maine?


----------



## rockpicker (Aug 16, 2008)

I deleted the GPS map, but if you're familiar with the area we left Bangor heading toward Orono/Milford. In Milford we took the County Rd to the Stud Mill Rd (both dirt). About 25 miles past this intersection we headed into the woods on logging trails which eventually dumped us onto Rt 9 (The Canadian Airline). Unfortunately we were 15 miles north of where we intended to be and now faced 45 miles of windy climbs back to Orono. We spun through part of the University of Maine trail systems into the Bangor City Forest and back to our starting location.


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice job, I live in Hope, outside Camden/Rockport. My daughter goes to Umaine Orono and my son has raced MTB's in Orono once or twice. Will be getting my new cross bike in a week or so, a new Jake the Snake.


----------

